# Blue forms ?



## Van (May 14, 2008)

Hey folks! I'm wondering with all the Ed-juma-cashun type individuals we have here, does anyone have a blue form you could e-mail me ? Let me explain, no that will take too long let me sum up. I'm trying to assist our facilities folks in creating a document for renters to fill out when requesting one of our theaters, lobby spaces, rehearsal rooms. In college we had a lovely document called a "blue form" < 'cause the top sheet was blue, creative huh ? > it had a list of information required, such as what rm was needed, lighting, sound, staging etc. So my question is, if you work at a facility where such a document is required, would you send me a copy ? Thanks.


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2008)

This is what we use for technical stuff:
WPI Lens and Lights

There's a seperate form for catering and Facilities (for tables/chairs/etc...).

Most of the important stuff is hashed out in person in subsiquent meetings.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2008)

On the way big guy!


----------



## Van (May 15, 2008)

Cool I really appreciate the input. I'm much better at following an organizational plan, then I am at originating one. < is that weird for a TD to make that kind of statement ? > I can figure out how to build, engineer and move a set across the country, but ask me to originate a paper trail and I'm clueless.


----------



## Grog12 (May 15, 2008)

A quick google on tech riders might help you find what you're looking for as well Van.


----------



## Van (May 15, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> A quick google on tech riders might help you find what you're looking for as well Van.


 
Oh I'm doing that too. You'd be amazed at some of the paperwork you come across. My hope here is that by asking folks who are in viable working situations I can weed out some of the sullier documents that are out there.


----------



## Grog12 (May 15, 2008)

Van said:


> Oh I'm doing that too. You'd be amazed at some of the paperwork you come across. My hope here is that by asking folks who are in viable working situations I can weed out some of the sullier documents that are out there.



Send me a PM with your email and I'll see if I can't get you a copy of ours.


----------



## thorin81 (May 16, 2008)

Is there a way to maybe upload a smattering of everyones tech riders? I think that there are quite a few people that would benefit from it.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 19, 2008)

Van said:


> ...Let me explain, no that will take too long let me sum up...



Someone's been watching _The Princess Bride_ a little too much.


----------

